# 11825. Mit wem verbunden worden?



## AndyK7 (8 Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Habe vor kurzem einen Posten auf der T-Com-Rechnung gefunden, den ich  mir nicht erklären kann. Es handelt sich um eine 11825 Auskunftsnummer mit 45 Euro die ich angeblich dort verbraucht haben soll.  Auf Anfrage wurde mir nichts weiter mitgeteilt als dass ich entweder die Auskunft in Anspruch genommen haben soll oder dass sie mich evtl. zu einem Mehrwertdienst weiter verbunden haben. 

Kann man nicht genau herausfinden was denn nun exakt passiert ist und zu welcher Nummer ich angeblich verbunden wurde? Das muss doch gehen, oder? 45 Euro sind immerhin viel Geld.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## blowfish (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 11825. Mit wem verbunden worden?*



AndyK7 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine 11825 Auskunftsnummer mit 45 Euro


Dazu gibt es einen Fred bei Antispam.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8256


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 11825. Mit wem verbunden worden?*



AndyK7 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht genau herausfinden ... zu welcher Nummer ich angeblich verbunden wurde? Das muss doch gehen, oder?


Spannende Frage ob zum Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach §45i TKG auch die Nummer gehört zu der von einer Auskunftsnummer weitergeleitet wurde.Nach den Zuteilungsregeln der BNA darf nur zu echten Telefonnummern weiterverbunden werden, das spräche dafür dann auch eine Pflicht zur Bennennung anzunehmen. Ich kenne aber keine Gerichtsentscheidung zu dem Thema.


----------

